# 5.22kg



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

I ran this morning across this weight-weenie website - he provides plenty of details about the components (in french !)

http://www.la-vuelta.com/VELOIDEAL_LITESPEEDac_juillet04.htm


----------



## split (Mar 22, 2004)

Wow, that is a seriosuly light bike. Looks great - and expensive!


----------

